# Just when you thought it was safe



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

To go back into the water.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like the sharks are showing up, and I couldn't be happier.
Friday evening we ran down to the cut to try to catch some bait, but all we got was 1 whiting, a sheepshead, and a small bonnet head. When we were heading back we saw a group of guys hooked up and stopped to see the action. It was a nice 7'3" Sandbar with a tag, and the tag turned out to be one of their own. I thought that was pretty cool. They were gonna fish all night, but were low on bait so I gave them the only big whiting I caught at the cut. I don't know how they did, but I hope it was good.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Saturday we had a cook-off meeting, so we didn't get to the beach until around 2. I put out a couple rods with crab to catch some reds and drum but never got a hit. Tried the bait rods with some dead shrimp and caught 2 whiting and some hard heads. Decided to rig up my Fathom 40 with a steel leader and a whiting and tossed it into the second gut. After about 20 minuets it takes off smoking, and after a short battle I had a 55" blacktip on the beach. After tagging it and a few pics, back in the water she went. Put my other whiting on and tossed it back into the second gut. After about a hour it got a little bump, then nothing. Not having any more bait I just left it out. After another 30 minuets I see the line go slack. Once I reeled the slack up a 52" spinner shark came flying about 6' out of the water, spinning the whole time. After a quick pic and tag she was set free to. I wish I was still able to go after the big sharks like I did when I was younger, but my body just can't handle the abuse anymore, But I'm just as happy catching these smaller ones on casting gear right off the beach.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Few more pics


----------



## bps3040 (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice! Looks like fun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool report. Thanks for posting. I see you list Dickinson as your location. What area of the coast are you sharking?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> Cool report. Thanks for posting. I see you list Dickinson as your location. What area of the coast are you sharking?


Sargent


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice report, looks like you had some fun


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice report!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Sargent


Thanks. Interesting the other shark was a tagged one. Guess they don't wonder too far from home. LOL.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Dang nice! I totally should have hit the beach for some sharking. Looking to get a tune up trip in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

that one shark loos like he has a nasty gash just below his dorsal =.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Timemachine said:


> that one shark loos like he has a nasty gash just below his dorsal =.


I believe that's a tag. Btw cool report!


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

great report... you relly had a nice weekend.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

looked like a fun weekend. i'm ready to hit the beach myself


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks like you better be careful in the deep water at the end of the pier! h:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Fantastic report and pictures.Still waiting on your surf fishing book to be published.You could fill it with great pictures with very little writing.Keep the reports coming.


----------



## sargent lip ripper (Apr 5, 2017)

Was there any mullet in the surf?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Make'er scream said:


> Was there any mullet in the surf?


Yes, but very few.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

